# Resting Kitties!



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Got a few pics of my kitties resting and sleeping. Thought I would share, because as we all know, nothing is sweeter than a cat resting. 

Alice sleeping with her tail looking like a question mark. (Notice the tape on the wires...Alice loves to chew them.)


Jules resting on the 'big kitty bed' with crossed paws.


Jules fully passed out.


Jules sleeping in my lap, looking really...well...stupid, lol!


Samantha peeking at me while taking a snooze. "Why you gotta bother me Mom?!" (Don't mind the eye boogers...she gets those from time to time.)


Sammy completely passed out on the 'big kitty bed'!


Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree. Nothing cuter than resting kitties. Your fur babies are so adorable, especially Jules!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Adorable sleeping kitties!!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Adorable...makes me want to go to bed! And I love it when they cross their paws...Abby does that too.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Glad you guys liked the pictures!  I too love the crossed paws, Susan...Both Sammy and Jules do this a lot and it makes me melt every time. :luv

Jetlaya - Jules knows he's adorable. He gets away with just about everything.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh so sweet, all of your babies


----------



## bluebklyn (Mar 21, 2015)

I'll bet my cats would loooove that fleece bed. I might have to think about getting one of those.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

bluebklyn said:


> I'll bet my cats would loooove that fleece bed. I might have to think about getting one of those.


Samantha, and Alice sometimes, always loved the bean bag we had (until Samantha threw up all over it...without a removable cover it was pretty much the end, lol!). The one we have now is the Drs. Foster and Smith Ultra-Soft Plush Slumber Ball. All three of my crew LOVE it. I got the large size and it is not only soft as all get out (I've even fallen asleep on it once or twice with the kitties, lol!), but it's rather self-warming, so the cats get super warm and cozy extra quick. Even Jules loves it!

Here's a nice pic of both Sammy and Alice on it together. They are both around 10lb cats so you can see the size of it.  It's one of the best investments I've made for them!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh yeah! I can see how you could fall asleep on that bed!! My 'kids" love anything fuzzy or furry, for a bed! I think they'd like that bed, they might have to time share, with the dogs tho'!!
Sammy and Alice look very cozy!

Sharon


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah they get VERY cozy on that bed Sharon!  Like I said, it's one the best investments I've ever made for the kitties. I don't have a dog (yet!), but I'm sure I'd have to get another bed, so there would be no fighting, lol! It's so soft, like sheepskin...it's so easy to lay down on it and then the cats come to cuddle...it's amazing...almost like a magnet. 

PS: I totally love that pic I posted of Samantha and Alice on that bed. My husband took it while I was at work and all I could do was, "...AWWWW!". Hehe!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oooh so cute! I've never had a cat with a tail long enough to form a ? lol! 

I love that pic of Sammy and Alice on the slumber ball too. Does Sammy have her little paws crossed? SO cute! And Jules most definitely loves that bed too! I might have to get one.


----------

